# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أمي

## ايات الروح

لأجلك أمي أعيش وفي قلبك أحيا
ومن رحيق فؤادك وحنانك أقتات 
قلبك لا يعرف الا الحب والعطاء
قلبك طاهر نقي كنقاء السماء
أحبك أمي أقولها بكل اللغات
اهتمامك أدخلني عالم النجاح
و سار بي في كوكب الأرض بثبات
بحبك أمي أشعلت شموع الأمل الذي لا أمل
بحبكِ أمي تحققت كل الأمنيات 
فتساقطت السعادة من كل صوب زخات
منحتني حنانك رغم كثرة الصعاب
منحتني روحا تفوح بأجمل العطور 
و أغلى الأمنيات
أهديكِ أمي أجمل القصائد و أروع الأبيات
أهديكِ حبي و كل شي جميل في هذه الحياة
أهديكِ روحي وأفديك بعمري
بكل رضى دون شرط أو قيد و حتى دون مقدمات
بدم قلبي أكتب لكِ أمي هاته الكلمات
فقط لتعلمي أنني أحبك وأنشد رضاكِ

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــــــــــــعطيكـ ألف عـــــــــــــــــــاافيه على الكلمات الح ـــــــــــــلووهـ*

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــــياااتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــااء*

----------

